# Information on Elche



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi 

We're coming over in June to look around the Elche area of Costa Blanca, does anyone know of any areas/villages to avoid or any problems with the area. We're not fixed with a set area but this looks close enough to the Beach and still offer value properties.

many thanks


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

joannadawns said:


> Hi
> 
> We're coming over in June to look around the Elche area of Costa Blanca, does anyone know of any areas/villages to avoid or any problems with the area. We're not fixed with a set area but this looks close enough to the Beach and still offer value properties.
> 
> many thanks


It's a lovely place with a mix of old and new. Half an hour from Santa Pola and their beaches and waterpark.


----------



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank you for the reply, we have high hopes for the area :]


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

joannadawns said:


> Thank you for the reply, we have high hopes for the area :]


If you want any info just send me a PM. Otherwise enjoy your trip!


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Whatever you do, rent first!do that then you will protect yourself from getting it wrong! And we did!

Elche is very Spanish so far as I can see, that's why it's cheap.

Basically, the further away from the coast, the more Spanish it gets. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with that, this is Spain yer know!


There are lots of places not far from the beach in England. I think you need to explain what you're looking for. There are "value properties" everywhere in the world!


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

We moved to Elche last August and really enjoy it. I would not characterize it like the previous poster. There are very few expats in Elche. We chose that area as my wife teaches in an International School. 

If you don't speak some Spanish, it will be very tough. But, the people are very friendly and if you try to speak Spanish they will be more than willing to try speaking English. 

There are very few "value properties" and quite a few homes built in the past 10 years or so. We are renting and will probably do so for another year and then look to by and would probably stay in that area. 

Again, Elche is very Spanish, but I disagree with the previous poster, as places with lots of Expats such as Gran Alacant, Torrevieja and Murcia are cheaper to live than Elche is. Unlike Murcia, everything is closed on Sunday and the town is very quiet. But, we really enjoy it there. It is close to the beaches, there is a dog only beach just beyond the airport and out two labs love it.


----------



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank to everyone for the information, its been helpful. We are looking for a property with some land as we like archery so need some safe areas and i would like to do some off road quad biking [not fast stupid stuff] just getting into the hills and seeing areas most people dont see. we dont need to be really close to the sea as long as we have a pool and we are starting to learn some Spanish which i feel we should make the effort. Murcia was our 2nd choice area just because its an easy flight from Bristol... :] and we don't need to work so were lucky.. we are flexible on the area as we like most of Costa Blanca.. :]


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

There were loads of properties we liked out Elche way but no bank would give us a mortgage on rustic land because there are too many legal issues so it may be worth considering sticking to the urbs or towns itself or at least to urban classified land plots.
Less of an issue if you are a cash buyer but still worth considering why a bank wont touch them.


----------



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank you Pazcat :] yes we will be careful of the land issues which are common on all rustic land, we are cash buyers...


----------



## Me&MrsJones (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi Joannadawns

If you are considering wandering further away from Elche and into the mountains then PM me. We are in the Vinalopo region, 20 mins or so to Elche. Check out the Hondon Valley and La Romana )


----------



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Yes we have been looking at the Hondon Valley our only worry is the Legal side of the build, we have seen some really nice property :]


----------



## Me&MrsJones (Sep 25, 2016)

I completely appreciate your concerns. As with ANY region of Spain I would recommend you having a really good lawyer before you even purchase land / resale property.

If you PM me I can send you details of the only agent I recommend in this area and a fantastic builder who is happy to show you examples of the fabulous work he has done. Both speak English and Spanish and have excellent reputations in this area.


----------

